# An Interesting Knitting Pattern I found



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

http://blog.craftsy.com/2011/08/holden-shawlette-knit-along-casting-on-and-getting-started/

I found this on a site when on my Facebook..looks very intersting,and some of you knitters might enjoy knitting this.
Happy knitting girls


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

does look interesting. However, I can't get the pattern to come up.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

You can find that pattern on Ravelry--just search for Holden Shawlette.


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks Sorlenna.


----------



## annele (Jul 25, 2011)

Fantastic patterns thanks.
I am going to try it now!


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

Here's the link to the pattern

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/holden-shawlette


----------



## dene61red (Aug 12, 2011)

does anyone have crafts that use the cord from a knitting Nancy?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks. It's added to my 'to-do' list.


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

I have never heard of that..what is it Dene (;


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

it looks a little like the one that Mary from http://hugsforyourhead.blogspot.com/ is doing and it is her own pattern. if you would like to join you should be able to find it posted under http://hugsforyourhead.blogspot.com/2011/08/escapist-mystery-shawl-part-one.html.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Added to my list as well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Knitting Nancy is an I-cord making device. (Remember whe n Dad would ound 4 finishing nais into a wooden spool?) 

As far as crafts, a very short cord can become a snakey bookmark with a little tongue added. The favorite standby is a chair pad or throw rug. I currently have a red, white and blue one in progress - maybe never to be finished - hate all the sewing. Must be a site with ideas. Have you done a search?


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I hate this type of sewing so I use an extra large crochet hook and crochet throw rugs with the cord. If you go to search and put spool knitting in the window there are some pictures.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Kiwi knitter...next shawlette on my to do list...

Camilla


Kiwi_knitter said:


> http://blog.craftsy.com/2011/08/holden-shawlette-knit-along-casting-on-and-getting-started/
> 
> I found this on a site when on my Facebook..looks very intersting,and some of you knitters might enjoy knitting this.
> Happy knitting girls


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Kiwi_knitter said:


> I have never heard of that..what is it Dene (;


Spool knitter, Knitting Nancy, corking ... there are many names, sizes, designs, but all it amounts to is a widget with four (or more) pegs and a hole in the middle through which the knitted 'cord' goes as it's made. It's the smallest version of a knitting loom. Kids often find it enthralling, they can churn out miles of it ... usually with no idea what to do with the product of their labours! I've used it to make replacement shoulder straps for woollen bags, cat toys, etc.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've crocheted i-cord into plant covers (over the pot baskets), and baskets and rugs. You can also loop them and make a "flower," tying the center--good trims for hair bows, purses, etc (even made shoelaces out of i-cord once!). The Knifty Knitter "parent family" website has some things: http://www.bond-america.com/projects/ek_proj/ek_project_index.html

I've had a lot of fun with i-cord, though I'd love to graduate to a bigger knitting machine.


----------

